# Corsair H60 2nd zu empfehlen oder doch Luft?



## Darianna77 (1. November 2016)

Hallo..

ich will mir demnächst wohl neue Hardware holen...geplant ist derzeit an sich ein i7 6700k. Ob ich ihn übertakten will weiß ich noch nicht...vielleicht also sollte die CPU Kühlung auch dafür gut genug sein.
Derzeit hab ich hier auf meinem i5 2500k nen Thermaltake True Spirit 240 ..und da mich da die Klammern absolut wahnsinnig machen....will ich son Kram nicht mehr haben...deswegen dachte ich an die Corsair Hydro H60 ...
Ich hoffe einfach das Ding ist leichter im Einbau..

Ist die zu empfehlen? Oder gibt es irgendeinen guten Luftkühler den ihr empfehlen könnt der nicht die Klammerkacke hat....oder zumindest ne bessere? Bei meinem jetzigen bin ich schon beim ursprünglich Einbau schier verzweifelt alle 4 Ecken in diese Löcher zu kriegen damit sie auch drin bleiben..
Und als ich gestern nu den Rechner sauber gemacht hab (wozu ich das Ding ja leider abmontieren mußte) gings nun gar nicht mehr....eine Ecke rutscht immer raus...als ich deswegen heut früh nochmal dran gebaut hab ist mir das Ding dann sogar komplett abgefallen...im laufendem Betrieb (da waren aber alle Ecken eingerastet...)... leider war ich nicht zu Hause so das die Kiste hier ne Weile lief,....mit auf der Graka liegendem laufendem Lüfter...gar nicht gut.
Nun ist er wieder dran...aber nur mit 3 eingerasteten Ecken...
Also nein....solche Fehlkonstruktionen brauch ich nicht merh...wenn dann bessere Klammersysteme

Laut Bewertungen im Shop soll die H60 ja gut sein....Bekannte sagen die bringts sicher nicht und ist megalaut (mein Rechner jetzt ist aber dermaßen laut schlimmer kanns gar nicht werden...)...wenn WaKü komplett oder lassen...
Tja aber son Komplettsystem bekomm ich sicher nicht eingebaut...davon ab das es zu teuer ist.

Ich hoffe ihr habt da Empfehlungen für mich


----------



## Chimera (2. November 2016)

Alsoooo, zuerst mal 2 Korrekturen: 1) ist es wohl ein Thermalright und nicht Thermaltake und 2) wohl ein True Spirit 140 und nicht 240, denn der True Spirit 140 ist/war der grösste  Sowiet zur Info, jetzt zur Kühlung. Nun, der halbwegs grösste Vorteil einer AIO: du musst nicht mehr nen Kühler wegmachen, nur um an den RTAM zu kommen und es sieht optisch je nachdem bissel aufgeräumter aus. That's it, mehr wirst du mit so nem kleinen Teil auch an Kühlleistung nicht herausreissen, sprich du darfst von so ner kleinen Kühlung keine Wunder erwarten.
Um es mal zu verdeutlichen: ich bin von nem HR-02 Macho (etwas grösser als der True Spirit 140) auf ne Cryorig A80 umgestiegen, die hat nen 280mm Radiator. Im direkten Vergleich zum Macho machte ich nen Tempigewinn von 3-5°C, wobei mir eben vorallem wichtig war, dass ich keinesfalls mehr Lärm ertragen muss. Und da liegt die Krux bei den AIOs: die Modelle, welche mit den originalen Lüfis mega Leistungen erzielen, die sind meist jenseits von Gut und Böse bei der Lautstärke  Die originalen Lüfis meiner Cryorig z.B., die waren lauter als meine frühere Geforce FX-5800 und schon die war abartig .
Ergo, wenn du auf möglichst leisen Betrieb aus bist, wirst du über kurz oder lang eh noch neue Lüfter besorgen müssen, da die beiliegenden auch von Corsair nicht grad die heiligsten Luftbläser sind (gedrosselt noch passabel, aufgedreht aber auch hörbar. Zudem musst du bedenken, dass durch den Wegfall des Luftstromes vom CPU Kühler, danach andere Bauteile rund um den Sockel wärmer werden. Der Einbau bei so AIOs ist effektiv einfach, wenn man sich nicht grad sehr blöd anstellt oder einfach 7 linke Hände hat. Man muss nur 1) die Anleitung gut durchlesen und 2) geduldig und gewissenhaft Schritt für Schritt ran gehen, dann klappt es.
Übrigens, ne deutlich bessere Alternative zu den Corsair: entweder die Fractal Kelvin, Be Quiet Silent Loop (ähnlich wie die Fractal Kelvin, aber leiser) oder die Eisbaer von Alphacool. Grund: diese gehören zu den wenigen AIOs, die man im Problemfall easy warten und auch erweitern kann. Sprich man kann später mal nen grösseren Radiator einbauen oder nen GPU Kühler usw. (ok, bei der Be Quiet halt nur mit Garantieverlust, aber nicht so bei der Kelvin und der Eisbaer). Bei der Eisbaer macht es einem Alphacool gar noch einfacher und bietet vorbefüllte Teile an, ergo idiotensicher 

Luftkühler gibt es einige, die z.T. sogar ne ähnlich hohe Kühlleistung bieten und z.T. sogar noch ne höhere als so AIOs mit nur nem 120er Radi. Da wäre ein Noctua NH-U14S (schmaler Turm) oder NH-D15 bzw. NH-D15S (Doppelturm), dan nvon Be Quiet die Dark Rock Modelle, von EKL der Olymp, usw.  Weiss, die Klammern bei Thermalright sind sicher nicht grad die allerbesten, aber soooo schlimm sind sie nun auch wieder nicht  Jedenfalls hab ich bei allen 3 Kühlern (True Spirit 120, 2x HR-02 Macho) nie ein Problem gehabt. Naja, bei Noctua ist es schon bissel einfacher, dafür kosten deren Kühler halt auch ne ganze Ecke mehr.
Fazit: beides hat Pro und Contras. Bei nem Lukü ein Contra ist sicher das riesen Gewicht, was nen Transport eher umständlich macht, doch dafür hat man als Vorteil den Luftstrom, der auch umliegende Bauteile mitkühlt. Bei den AIOs ist ein Pro sicher, dass es aufgeräumter wirkt und die Kühlleistung kann bei grossen Modellen auch sehr stark sein, ein Contra ist sicher, dass geschlossene/nicht erweiterbare AIOs halt ne begrenzte Laufzeit haben und dann im Müll landen, meistens die Lüfter wenig bis gar nix taugen (ausser man ist eh schon taub) und just umliegende Bauteile beim Sockel weniger Kühlluft abbekommen. Im Endeffekt muss jeder für sich selbst abwiegen, was ihm passt und was nicht. Diese Entscheidung kann und wird dir niemand abnehmen


----------



## thoast3 (2. November 2016)

Die H60 kann ich beim besten Willen nicht empfehlen.
Wenn man etwas empfindlicher gegenüber Krach ist, surrt einem die Pumpe selbst @ 50% rpm noch zu laut.
Der mitgelieferte Lüfter ist auch Mist. Entweder man hört ein starkes Brummen (wenn man ihn etwas aufdreht) oder das Lager macht auf sich aufmerksam.

Dazu kommt noch, dass sie schlechter kühlt als ein Scythe Ninja 4 für unter 40€.


----------



## Darianna77 (2. November 2016)

Jau sorry da hab ich bissel was durcheinander gebracht...Thermaltake ist mein Gehäuse  Und natürlich auch der 140...jap
Aber danke auf jeden Fall für die Erläuterungen. Ich schau mir dann nochmal nen paar genannten Kühler an..
Hab gestern auch welche gesehn wo man die Klammern wohl einfach nur an den Kühlkörper klemmt...das sieht ja schonmal deutlich besser als in 4 Löcher zu friemeln von denen man 2 nicht sieht /nicht rankommt...hehe

Punkto Lautstärke hab ich hier eh nen kaputten Düsenjet neben mir oder so...das Problem scheint da wohl einer der Lüfter meines Gehäuses zu sein..der vermutlich auch nicht mehr ganz rund dreht so wie er klingt. Also lauter als jetzt kann es an sich wirklich nicht werden  (Wobei mir das hier natürlich irre auf den Keks geht...aber nuja...)

Ich schau mal nochmal


----------



## thoast3 (2. November 2016)

Dann wechsel den Lüfter mit dem Tausch des CPU-Kühlers aus, gute Lüfter kosten nicht die Welt


----------



## Darianna77 (2. November 2016)

Das leider nicht so einfach....hab das Thermaltake Chaser MK1 ...und diese ColorShift Lüfter mit 4 Farben hab ich irgendwie nirgens finden können :/ Immer nur eine Farbe...aber ich hätte schon gern weiterhin die Möglichkeit der Lichtspielereien


----------



## Chimera (2. November 2016)

Na dann hol dir die neuen Thermaltake Riing, da hast du ein 256 Farben Spektrum und kannst über ne Fernbedienung alles einstellen  ->Thermaltake. Gibt es einzeln oder im 3er Pack, als 120er oder 140er.


----------



## Darianna77 (2. November 2016)

Würden da wohl eher nicht passen da da ja die Riesen 200er verbaut sind...aber an sich sind die natürlich schon cool...aber auch arg Teuer mit Fernbedinung


----------



## thoast3 (2. November 2016)

In den meisten Fällen passen auch 140er in solche Lüfterplätze


----------



## Chimera (3. November 2016)

Bei fast jedem Case, wo 200mm Lüfis montiert sind, ist auch eine Anbringung kleinerer möglich. Wäre sonst ja ein ober.... Teil, denn leise 200mm Lüfis sind so selten wie Dodos  Hier auf der Produktpage kann man es auch nachlesen: Thermaltake - Germany - Chaser MK-I - VN300M1W2N -> 2. Oberseite (Auslass) : 200 x 200 x 30 mm x 1 (optional) oder 140 x 140 x 25 mm x 2 (optional) oder 120 x 120 x 25 mm x 2 (optional). Ergo kannst du anstelle des einen 200mm halt 2x 140mm oder 2x 120mm montieren, dito in der Front.
Ist bei meinem F31 nicht anders, kann auch unzählige Lüfterkonfigurationen in die Front oder den Deckel pappen. Vorallem wenn man bedenkt, dass Tt das Chaser MK1 für Waküs ausgelegt hat und man nen 240mm Radiator im Deckel montieren kann, dann muss man ja andere Lüfis anbringen können. Das wäre dann übrigens die viel bessere Alternative zur H60: gleich ein Modell mit 240mm Radiator in den Deckel hauen. Und wenn du (wie ich aktuell) zu ner Silent Loop von Be Quiet greifst, hast du wohl eine der leisesten AIOs überhaupt. War erst skeptisch, weil die Pumpe permanent mit 12V betrieben werden muss (bei anderen darf man sie ja drosseln, doch dies "untersagt" BQ in der Anleitung explizit) und somit mit 2200 U/Min rennt, doch erstaunlicherweise hör ich sie nur surren, wenn ich mein Ohr 5cm davor halte. Aus dem Case raus hör ich nix, da sind meine beiden eLoop B12-2 viiiiiiel lauter. Ok, sie Pure Wings 2 sind nicht der Oberburner, doch im Vergleich zu vielen anderen AIO Lüftern sind sie deutlich leiser und vorallem laufruhig. Wenn man will, kann man später ja immer noch Silent Wings 3 draufknallen, ist aber kaum nötig.
Jetzt kann man zwar argumentieren, dass die BQ (oder dan ndie Eisbaer) halt bissel mehr kosten als das Corsair Marketing zeugs, doch dafür hat man Alleinstellungsmerkmale, die es wert sind. Z.B. kann man wie gesagt normalerweise ne AIO nach paar Jahren in den Müll schmeissen, wen ndie Pumpe lärmt oder die Flüssigkeit verdunstet ist, nicht so die BQ Silent Loop: die kann man nachfüllen und wenn man später (z.B. nach Ablauf der Garantie) nen anderen Radiator verwenden will oder eben noch nen GPU Kühler, dann ist es dank der Fittings easy zu machen. Ich hab ja jetzt 2 völlig unterschiedliche: die Cryorig aka Asetek AIO und die BQ (by Alphacool), mal gucken, welche länger lebt 
Ab nem 240mm Radiator kannst du auch vernünftig gegen high-end Luküs vergleichen, sprich dann hast du ne Alternative zu den Monsterkühlern NH-D15, Silver Arrow, Olymp & Co.


----------



## Darianna77 (5. November 2016)

Mhh...das wäre wirklich eine Überlegung wert...
Teuer ist sie leider echt ziemlich, hatte nun an den Olymp Kühler gedacht...der ist da ja schon um einiges preiswerter. Allerdings mag ich diese Riesenmonsterdinger auch echt nicht so...hab auch nichtmal ne Ahnung ob ich den Olymp bei mir unterbringen könnte so das noch alles paßt...die GraKa...der RAM....sind ja da alle direkt und müssen alle noch Platz haben. Das ja jetzt schon eng und der TrueSpirit 140 ist ja um einiges schmaler...mhh

Wüßt grad gar nicht wo...wie ich sone WaKü einbaue (bin auch leider seehr untalentiert was handwerkliche basteleien oder so angeht...lach)...diesen großen Radiator dann vermutlich bei mir von unten an die Oberfläche des Gehäuses...muß ja innenliegen ne...der Lüfter jetzt ist ja von außen dran.
Müßt ich mal schauen, mir überlegen was ich mache.


----------



## Chimera (6. November 2016)

In der Anleitung vom Case steht genau beschrieben, wo man welchen Radiator wie anbringen kann (Seite 21)  Musst dir nur mal hier die Bilder angucken und schon siehste, wie man nen 240er Radi im Deckel anbringen kann: Thermaltake - Global - Chaser MK-I LCS - VN30031W2N. Bei deinem wird einfach der originale 200mm unter dem Deckel entfernt, dann innen (nicht dort wo vorher der Lüfi war, sondern an Innenseite) den Radiator anbringen, fertig. Und mal ehrlich: wenn man fähig ist ne Anleitung zu lesen und zu befolgen, also Schritt für Schritt, dann muss man sich echt ziemlich unfähig anstellen, um es nicht hinzubekommen. Manchen Lufkühler anzubringen ist teils umständlicher als so ne Wakü reinzuhängen. Grad bei so ner vorbefüllten muss man ja nur... 2-3 Sachen machen: Kühler auf CPU schnallen, Lüfis auf Radiator schrauben und Radiator ins Gehäuse, fertig. Danach noch anschliessen und evtl. im UEFI noch Anpassungen bzgl. Lüftersteuerung machen, schon kann man loslegen.
Zur Preissache, die ist bei high-end Kühlern, egal ob Luft oder Wasser, einfach zu rechtfertigen: nen high-end Kühler nutzt man ja auch viel länger als nur 1-2 Jahre. Meine beiden Noctua Kühler gehörten damals zur preislichen Oberklasse, sind nun aber schon gut 5-6 Jahre im Einsatz gewesen und auch meine beiden HR-02 Machos waren 2-3 Jahre im Einsatz usw. Drum sollt man sich auch gut Gedanken machen, was die Pro und Contras der div. Modelle und Lösungen sind. Wie gesagt, alle Lösungen haben Vor- und Nachteile. Manche sehen z.B. bei den Thermalright Kühlern die Klammern als Manko (da echt ne Frickelei die anzubringen), manche sehen bei den BQ Luküs das Befestigungssystem als Manko, manche sehen bei Noctua Kühlern die Lüfifarbe als Manko, usw.
Im Endeffekt musst eh du ganz alleine für dich entscheiden, was du reinpappst, denn schliesslich musst du damit leben. Manche legen wert auf ne gute Optik, anderen ist wiederum nur die Funktion wichtig.

Edit: Hier kannst du übrigens sehen, wie ein 120er Modell in deinem Case aussieht: Water Cooling loop in a Thermaltake MK-1 Chaser. Und an Bild von meinem Shinobi kannst du sehen, dass man ein 120er Modell auch in ein engeres Case (Bitfenix Shinobi) anbringen kann. Bei mir ist immo nur das Problem, dass Bitfenix das Fenster bissel doof angebracht hat und ich nun am überlegen bin, ob ich das Fenster aussen anbringen soll oder exakt einpassen sollt, denn original mit der Scheibe innen am Seitendeckel, schliesst dieser nicht mehr  Naja, im Gegensatz zu deinem Case ist meins eigentlich auch nicht für Wakü gedacht und wie du siehst, bracht ich es trotzdem rein  Ergo solltest du bei dir wohl kaum Probleme haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

